# Dead Space 2 Discussion Thread



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 7, 2011)

Credits to *dinjo* for thread template. I hope you don't mind me copying this to TDF. 

*img257.imageshack.us/img257/8376/dgndeadspace2covertart0.jpg

Dead Space 2 is a survival horror game that takes place on a densely populated space station, dubbed the "Sprawl". The mental illness caused by the Marker appears to be permanent and continues to have an effect on the protagonist Isaac Clarke. The Church of Unitology and the government will continue to have a place in the storyline. The game will begin in a hospital on board the Sprawl. Players will witness the horror of the Necromorph infection as it begins in the station

Platform(s) PlayStation 3, Xbox 360, Microsoft Windows
Release date(s) January 25, 2011
Genre(s) Survival horror, third-person shooter

Reached Chapter 2 just now.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 8, 2011)

Now on Chapter 11. Just got the final suit. Sweet.

Launching the game now...


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 8, 2011)

The suits are just awesome.

I'm now on chapter 6 btw.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 8, 2011)

^^ I have completed the game in normal mode. Won't give any spoiler but things will turn really nasty after chapter 13. So save up every items you have and upgrade the damage of all weapons to the fullest.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 8, 2011)

I missed the suit on 8th chapter  It was in a room.. which required 2 power nodes to unlock. I skipped it, as I had no idea what was in there.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow, thanks for the advice. I'll do just that.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 8, 2011)

Its the first power locked door you will encounter in Chapter 8. Stay alert. It is easy to overlook, as there will be back to back fighting sessions.


----------



## Faun (Feb 9, 2011)

Spoiler



Isaac turns out to be a necromorph in denial



Oh snap :trollface:


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 9, 2011)

FAUN Learn to use spoiler code.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 9, 2011)

Faun said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Dman it.. fcuk man, fcuk. Spoiler tag FAIL  There goes my Dead Space 2  experience.

Edit it, dude. Before this spoils some other players


----------



## asingh (Feb 9, 2011)

Faun.......


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 9, 2011)

Tag corrected. Don't worry guys, the end is still going to be interesting.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 9, 2011)

Big Thanks to the Saviors! 

Now in chapter 7.


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 10, 2011)

I've just begun playing this game on my pc but i am not being able to enable anti aliasing in it.Although the AA option has been turned on from the video settings,its having no tangible effect on the game at all and i can still notice the jaggedness of the graphics.Is there any way in which i could turn on AA in Dead space 2?I am using a 8600GT to run it.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 10, 2011)

quicky008 said:


> I've just begun playing this game on my pc but i am not being able to enable anti aliasing in it.Although the AA option has been turned on from the video settings,its having no tangible effect on the game at all and i can still notice the jaggedness of the graphics.Is there any way in which i could turn on AA in Dead space 2?I am using a 8600GT to run it.


Try this website to know how you can force AA using Nvidia Inspector: Forcing AA in Dead Space 2


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 10, 2011)

Just made it to Chapter 13 and Escaped from Armed Personnel


----------



## Faun (Feb 10, 2011)

^^via duct ?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 10, 2011)

^ first into the room on the right and then into the duct/vent, pulled out a fuse... necros pwnt'ed 'em. Later.. I pwnt'ed necros.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 10, 2011)

^^ Things will get very nasty after this. Its no spoiler but just a small warning. Tread carefully and pile up whatever you find. Will be very useful.


----------



## asingh (Feb 11, 2011)

^^
Does AMMO run low really fast..?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 11, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Things will get very nasty after this. Its no spoiler but just a small warning. Tread carefully and pile up whatever you find. Will be very useful.



Yup. Now i know. I'm playing on Survivalist mode and that makes thing much complicated. Right now, died 5 times in a set piece... but fighting through some how.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 11, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> Does AMMO run low really fast..?


It does. On the normal mode, you run out of ammo when you're almost half way through the game. But till you reach the end, you'll have ample cash to go shopping and get your suit pimped up. This would translate into more inventory slots being assigned and hence you can stock up on more ammo. Just be sure to stomp every single nero you slaughter, yes, that includes the babies too. Grab a hold of all the semi-conductors you can find and sell them off at the store. Sell off the ammo of weapons which you don't have. If you don't use stasis a lot, then sell those packs. 

There a lot of instances when my Plasma Cutter & Line Gun used to run out of ammo. Those were to 2 weapons I used, nay, abused throughout the game. Towards the end, I got myself the 'Ripper'. This weapon proved to be very useful for close encounter and slice those suckers. The Pucker was the only Necromorph who was able to stand out from this weapons attack. He has a long range acid spitting ability and hence, the gun isn't very useful for it. Any-hoo, keep upgrading your weapons damage on the bench and you'll do fine.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 11, 2011)

Actually, puker will bite dust if we use alternate firing mode of the ripper.

On chapter 14. just did that eye thing with Issac. Purchased some ammo and 7 power nodes.


----------



## asingh (Feb 11, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> It does. On the normal mode, you run out of ammo when you're almost half way through the game. But till you reach the end, you'll have ample cash to go shopping and get your suit pimped up. This would translate into more inventory slots being assigned and hence you can stock up on more ammo. Just be sure to stomp every single nero you slaughter, yes, that includes the babies too. Grab a hold of all the semi-conductors you can find and sell them off at the store. Sell off the ammo of weapons which you don't have. If you don't use stasis a lot, then sell those packs.
> 
> There a lot of instances when my Plasma Cutter & Line Gun used to run out of ammo. Those were to 2 weapons I used, nay, abused throughout the game. Towards the end, I got myself the 'Ripper'. This weapon proved to be very useful for close encounter and slice those suckers. The Pucker was the only Necromorph who was able to stand out from this weapons attack. He has a long range acid spitting ability and hence, the gun isn't very useful for it. Any-hoo, keep upgrading your weapons damage on the bench and you'll do fine.



Plasma cutter running out would be freaky. Damn. I find the gun -- think Pulse Gun quite useless. Which weapon should I upgrade quickest to high capacity and maximum damage. Plasma cutter..? Precise and quick.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 11, 2011)

Woot.. completed the game.

I have only one complaint... Checkpoints. They are scattered in a way that I will be left with a drop of blood and with 4 enemies in the room and empty mag. Faced this issue nearly 5 times. And it was very irritating. In an instance I was left with no choice but to load the last saved game. 



Spoiler



Another small thing is the over use of Invincible necromorph... those things were pretty overused in the last chapter.


 Except these the game was fantastic.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 11, 2011)

asingh said:


> Plasma cutter running out would be freaky. Damn. I find the gun -- think Pulse Gun quite useless. Which weapon should I upgrade quickest to high capacity and maximum damage. Plasma cutter..? Precise and quick.


I rarely used Pulse Gun myself. I only used it to wade off those irritating swarm which spring out of the pregnant necromorph and those small exploding necromorphs (Exploders?). Due to the small nature of their size, my other guns would run out of ammo, if used individually. So I figured it was best to put the Pulse rifle to some use as it had sufficient stock of ammo and a good alternate fire.

My first preference for upgrade would always be the Plasma Cutter, followed by the Line Gun (if you have it).


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 11, 2011)

I will recommend using a flamethrower or a Grenade Launcher to fight those naughty little things.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 11, 2011)

Unfortunately, I didn't purchase either of them. I did that in the first Dead Space game, but was more keen on trying the newer weapons in this one, so ditched the Flame-thrower.


----------



## asingh (Feb 11, 2011)

How to get those crabbies which crawl out in batches of 15-20 and latch onto Isaac and are pure pure PITA. Am most scared of those little thingies...?


----------



## Faun (Feb 11, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Except these the game was fantastic.



Last chapter is meh.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 11, 2011)

asingh said:


> How to get those crabbies which crawl out in batches of 15-20 and latch onto Isaac and are pure pure PITA. Am most scared of those little thingies...?



Flamethrower or Grenade launcher is your best bet. Or, you can kill that nasty necro preventing it from exploding, which will eliminate spawning of these little things.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 11, 2011)

asingh said:


> How to get those crabbies which crawl out in batches of 15-20 and latch onto Isaac and are pure pure PITA. Am most scared of those little thingies...?



Well buddy i would recommend a pulse gun against the babies. They don't require a heavy damage weapon but a weapon with higher firepower i.e sort of a machinegun. The pulse rifle works great against them.

Whatever you do, purchase another powerful weapon alongwith the line gun. A contactbeam or seeker will do. Great against boss battles. Upgrade damage to the fullest in all the weapons at your disposal.



vamsi_krishna said:


> I will recommend using a flamethrower or a Grenade Launcher to fight those naughty little things.



Flamethrower is a waste imo. I used it in the first dead space and was totally unsuccessful in killing necromorphs and it used up ammo like hell without doing significant damage. Never purchased it in dead space 2.


----------



## asingh (Feb 11, 2011)

^^
I like that one with the Javelin thrower. Quite powerful. Line-Gun I have got. Will upgrade the baby on my next bench. Capacity for sure, then damage. 

Also for one suit do we need 2 cores to open the door..? No other way around..? 2nd suit I guess..?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 11, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Flamethrower is a waste imo. I used it in the first dead space and was totally unsuccessful in killing necromorphs and it used up ammo like hell without doing significant damage. Never purchased it in dead space 2.



I'm not talking about all the necros. I was telling how to kill those little bat like things


----------



## vickybat (Feb 11, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> I like that one with the Javelin thrower. Quite powerful. Line-Gun I have got. Will upgrade the baby on my next bench. Capacity for sure, then damage.
> 
> Also for one suit do we need 2 cores to open the door..? No other way around..? 2nd suit I guess..?



Buddy i have a piece of advice. Ditch the javelin gun and redeem all the nodes. It might seem powerful at start but is nowhere as powerful as the *seeker* and *contact beam*. Later necromorphs will be a pain in the arse to kill with the javelin. I felt like that though but contact and seeker are by far the most powerful weapons in the game followed by link gun. Consider to upgrade damage first and give it the priority. Then comes capacity and alt-fire.

All doors in the game require one power node to open at max. Not more than that.



vamsi_krishna said:


> I'm not talking about all the necros. I was telling how to kill those little bat like things



Well for those ugly creatures, which comes from the belly of the fat necromorph, the *pulse rifle* is your best friend. A few shots is required to dispatch those thingies


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 11, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Well for those ugly creatures, which comes from the belly of the fat necromorph, the *pulse rifle* is your best friend. A few shots is required to dispatch those thingies



I prefer grenade launcher. As it requires only one blow. And pulse rifle is extremely ineffective against all other necs. So, I thought.. why wasting a weapon slot just for crawling bats!?


----------



## Journey (Feb 11, 2011)

To kill the throngs of those little things use the alt fire of the pulse or the line gun, or use flamethrower.

Basically anything that does not shoot bullets but does AOE  Also using stasis on them and stomping them works quite fine


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 11, 2011)

The problem with stomp is that you can hope to take down 1-2 at the max. If the come in large numbers, then you're screwed. They latch onto you the minute they find you in close proximity. If you have just 1-2 latching onto you, then you can shrug them off with minor health loss, but anything above that would mean death. So the minute you see those tiny buggers crawling out, nail them with the Pulse Rifle.


----------



## asingh (Feb 11, 2011)

I guess the Pulse Gun helps. Will need to keep it.



Spoiler



Entered one church sanctum area and a sh$$ load of crying babies attacked. Only the PG helped here. Rest had failed.



Okay will ditch the javelin and try the seeker. Think have picked up the schematic for that. 



Spoiler



The boss+flying out in space sequence is one bi$$$ a$$ part. Was actually open mouthed and shocked when I get ripped to shards.


----------



## Faun (Feb 11, 2011)

Pulse rifle to riddle hordes of enemies and plasma cutter for dismemberment. Line gun is plasma cutter on steroids.

Detonator helps setting up traps. Set them on side walls.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 11, 2011)

Faun said:


> Line gun is plasma cutter on steroids.


WORD! However, it's fire/reload speed and ammo capacity is horrendous on default. Make sure you upgrade those aspects first. This gun used to be helpful for taking down a pack of those necromorph children and The Brute. The large width of the Line Gun proves to be of huge advantage at times.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 12, 2011)

Detonator works best for stalkers(the ones who hide and charge at you). But i pinned them with a seeker.


----------



## Faun (Feb 12, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Detonator works best for stalkers(the ones who hide and charge at you). But i pinned them with a seeker.



Stalkers are creepy as hell. The noise they make when charging is frikkin unsettling.


----------



## asingh (Feb 12, 2011)

^^
Those are the fast ones with that tail...?


----------



## Faun (Feb 12, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> Those are the fast ones with that tail...?


The one with head on collision tendencies. They hide and then charge.

May be you are talking about the scorpion kind, but they are not the one I am referring to. Indeed they are fast but scare factor is not much.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 12, 2011)

*@ asingh*

You will soon come across them buddy. Just be prepared with a powerful weapon like seeker.


----------



## asingh (Feb 12, 2011)

^^
Just made it to the nursery. Blitzkreig of warped kids. The acid spitters have become black and harder to take down.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 12, 2011)

vickybat said:


> *@ asingh*
> 
> You will soon come across them buddy. Just be prepared with a powerful weapon like seeker.



I would suggest taking a Vintage point.... Far from those containers. Switching to line gun (works best for these). As soon as they charge first shot goes to legs, so.. they have to crawl now. And we can shoot their arms without any hurry in next 4-5 seconds. It worked best for me. In fact, after adopting this strategy... they were as easy as crawling babies.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 12, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> Just made it to the nursery. Blitzkreig of warped kids. The acid spitters have become black and harder to take down.



Use pulse for the warped kids and aim for the neck of the black acid spitters first with a plasma cutter to decapitate them. After this, their acid spitting ability is gone, and you can finish them easily.

Don't forget to upgrade damage level first. Give that the priority.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 13, 2011)

My list of weapons

*1)The Seeker* [The cheapest and best solution for all your Necromorph problems. Seeker ammo @900 credits only . And damage is really awesome, good for taking down all enemies[except मुर्गियाँ and babies since babies are too patheric to use ammo on and those मुर्गियाँ are really fast to aim and shoot ) from a distance with the scoped/zoom mode which increases its damage. Two well aimed shots at the limbs and your necro buddies will _requiescat in pace_. It is my favourites]

*2)Line Gun* [Expensive solution but its worth the price. My best buddu during tight situations, its the ultimate one-shot-many-kills weapon. Very useful against मुर्गियाँ because you need to kill them real fast. ]

*3)Flamethrower* [Awesome for taking down hordes of necromorphs, its ability  to incenerate multiple enemies at once makes it so. And its secondary fire mode will just kill all necros in its radius. Perticularly useful during close combat. Ideal for making KFN,i.e, Kentuky Fried Necromorph]

*4)Pusle rifle* [Awesome for taking down babies, and all those things that you wouldn't want to waste any ammo on and also useful to take down enemies at a distance. Perticularly useful during zero gravity situations. Its my default weapon.]

I don;t find the need to use any other weapons. Quite satisfied with this setup. 

Last night i reached chapter 13. I'm wearing the advanced suit now. Its was so cheap only 36K credits. Any other suits i should be aware of?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 13, 2011)

You will get two more suits in Newgame+ mode. And there are couple of DLCs you can download from EA store which will add 4 new suits. 

And the actual price of Advanced suit is 40k. But the vintage suit gives you 10% discount on every purchase.. so, 36k. I will recommend switching to Vintage suit before purchasing..because of that 10% discount.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 13, 2011)

My default weapon choices are:

1. *The Seeker* - Powerful weapon for bosses , black slicer , necrovommit , stalkers and ubermorph.

2. *Pulse rifle* - Useful against babies and creepy thingies.

3.* Plasma cutter*- Useful for efficient dismemberment of necromorphs.

4. *Line Gun*- As said earlier by "FAUN" its plasma cutter on steroids. Useful against bosses and to dismember hordes of necromorphs in one shot. Has got a classic alt fire.

Special mention- *Contact beam*- An extremely powerful weapon with a solid alt fire. Just increase the damage to maximum and watch this baby work wonders for you.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 13, 2011)

Finished the game today. Loved every bit of it. The story is really amazing and so is the story telling. The last chapters were really tough. I just ran and ran.  

In the last boss fight


Spoiler



Every time the i was killed by the babies or nicole. So instead of wasting my time on the babies i just took up my flame thrower and concentrated fire on nicole alone and the fight ened in a jiffy.


----------



## Faun (Feb 15, 2011)

^^I didn't spoil much, did I?


----------



## varunb (Feb 16, 2011)

I completed Dead Space 2 last week & right now I am playing Dead Space 1 for the first time. DS2 is scary for sure (easp the church area)..in fact a lot...but DS1 is 10 times more scarier than its sequel. While playing DS2, I felt like replaying doom 3 in some areas. DS1 has a better storyline...The ambience & atmosphere in Ishimura really kept me on the edge. I felt like this ship is worse than hell. I dunno but in my opinion Ishimura has lot more freakiness than Sprawl.


----------



## Faun (Feb 16, 2011)

^^Yeah dead space one is better. DS 2 is more ramboish.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 16, 2011)

Faun said:


> ^^I didn't spoil much, did I?



Come to think of it, your spoiler post didn't mean anything at all.


----------



## Faun (Feb 17, 2011)

jojothedragon said:


> Come to think of it, your spoiler post didn't mean anything at all.



 But it would have been a great story.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 17, 2011)

I scratched head for a while... even thought that there is some alternate ending or something. It turns out, you were joking.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 28, 2011)

Installed Dead space-I...thought of playing from the beginning and then move on to the second...damn...it has great sound effects...man!!! reminded me of "The thing"....


----------



## Faun (Mar 28, 2011)

^^I had an encounter with first brute in DS 1, playing on Impossible difficulty with military suit. Damn things require a lot more ammo to kill.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 28, 2011)

^^ AFAIK it is less scary than DS. I played both of them this is kinda fast paced so less scary and DS was at medium pace to be precise and was quite scary specially with my goddamn headphones.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 28, 2011)

gameranand said:


> ^^ AFAIK it is less scary than DS. I played both of them this is kinda fast paced so less scary and DS was at medium pace to be precise and was quite scary specially with my goddamn headphones.



It is scary coz the sound effects are simply awesome and actually increases your heartbeat when those things just come from nowhere suddenly and then the background score gets intense....nice!!!!!!


----------



## gameranand (Mar 28, 2011)

Well every scary game is scary with its sound IMO. Remove the sound and it becomes a simple shooter with abnormal enemies. But background music of DS was scary than DS2 for me.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 30, 2011)

Is it necessary to 1st complete DS before playing DS2???



abhidev said:


> It is scary coz the sound effects are simply awesome and actually increases your heartbeat when those things just come from nowhere suddenly and then the background score gets intense....nice!!!!!!



yup...sound is the crucial element in scary games.....just like Silent Hill Series....

Also Amensia Dark Descent is also scary if i m not wrong...


----------



## gameranand (Mar 30, 2011)

Zangestu said:
			
		

> Is it necessary to 1st complete DS before playing DS2???


If you are interested in story then yes. In Dead Space you have to witness how it all started.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 30, 2011)

Yep, its necessary to play DS1 if you want to get a clear view of the story. But before you play DS1, watch these movies in the given sequence
1)Dead Space Downfall
2)Dead Space 1 the game
3)Dead space Aftermath 
4)Dead Space 2


----------



## Soumik (Mar 30, 2011)

DS2 not that scary guys... got chills... but kinda got used to them by playing DS1  Plus, here you do a massacre with the necromorphs. It gets kinda fun 
But its got a lot of new elements... fantastic gameplay graphics environment sounds... what else do you want. GOTY candidate for me.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 30, 2011)

^^ Buy a good quality headphone and play it at night when no body is at house then say if its scary or not. Because these are the conditions in which I completed the game.


----------



## Soumik (Mar 30, 2011)

I started it on friday night with headphones (normal old sony over the head ones). Took some 5 hrs break to sleep and completed before lunch time saturday.  You're right.. no wonder the game looked less scary towards the end.. it was day time for me.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 30, 2011)

Well you once you get used to the horror of this game then you are well prepared to face anything thrown at you. In first one whenever I use to see vault then I prepare myself for a battle and the best part was that most of the time my assumptions were correct and they appeared from where I expected them to. But still the best survival horror game series I have ever played. Look what happened to RE series RE5 was more of a TPS than a survival horror hell I never got scared in the whole game but at least I got scared many times in even Dead Space 2 well much less than Dead Space 1 though but still it was a terrific game IMP.


----------



## Soumik (Mar 31, 2011)

^^absolutely agree. DS1 was super scary. I played only RE5 of that series, and it was really an action survival, rather than a horror one. It has excellent graphics though, which was the best part that i enjoyed .
For me DS1 is the scariest game i ever played, and followed closely by DS2. Though i enjoyed DS2 more for some reason. (May be the slaughter of necromorphs made feel good


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2011)

Dead Space had also really nice graphics but in RE5 you were able to see those graphics in daylight which was truly exceptional. In Dead Space 1 you are mostly in rooms and halls with some necromorphs coming out of nowhere but well then Dead Space had best gameplay and graphics detail along with terrific sound which would scare the hell out of you if you are playing in night. With every step your heartbeat will rise untill you reach the checkpoint.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 29, 2011)

i'm gonna start dead space 2 campaign tomorrow
any tips for starter

one of my friend told me that you have to be always in aiming position in the game....
otherwise the flashlight goes off...what the hell!!!
and we also have fighting in space??
is it OK? i mean is it simple or goes mind boggling ?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 29, 2011)

Piyush said:


> i'm gonna start dead space 2 campaign tomorrow
> any tips for starter
> 
> one of my friend told me that you have to be always in aiming position in the game....
> ...



Gameplay is HOT enjoy 

Use Credits wisely !


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 29, 2011)

@piyush: always carry 1 power node with at all times, or you might miss some pretty sweet armors and weapons.


----------



## asingh (Apr 29, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> @piyush: always carry 1 power node with at all times, or you might miss some pretty sweet armors and weapons.



I swear, this is darn important. I guess the RIG upgrades have to be well thought out and planned.

The suit upgrade looks so so so kewl..!


----------



## Piyush (Apr 30, 2011)

you guys mean i have to carry at least one power node with me at all times?
what are they?
and what are credits?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 30, 2011)

^ 
Power nodes: are battery like circular nodes which lets you open locked doors and upgrade your weapons.

Credits: this is the currency used in DS like dollars in NYC.


----------



## gameranand (May 24, 2011)

*Free Dead Space 2 DLC revealed*
Multiplayer maps going out on a limb.


----------



## macho84 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Dead space 2 Playing*

Hi guys let me know your feedback on this game . i just started playing cant handle the full volume violence. but good to go 

I am at chapter 5 . Does any one finished the game yet if so how many chapter left .


----------



## mitraark (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Dead space 2 Playing*

I don;t usually play much games , and by the very fist scene of this game , you know its more than your average violent game  , but trust me when i say this is one of the best freaking game i've ever played.

There are 13 CHapters i think [ or was that Portal ??? ****. Maybe 7 Chapters ... i don;t know i forgot. But it takes around 7:30 Hours to complete ] it gets better with every chapter trust me  Use that gun that has this rolling blade on Right Click , absolutely necessary  And make sure to collect enough health packs ...


----------



## Faun (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Dead space 2 Playing*

Don't forget to use laser mines. Lay the trap well before for the incoming waves.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: Dead space 2 Playing*

There are 15 chapters in total.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: Dead space 2 Playing*

Isn't this suppose to be in the DS2 official discussion thread ?


----------



## gameranand (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: Dead space 2 Playing*

This is one of the best damn horror games I have ever played. This one is kind of less scary than first one. Maybe because this is fast paced and first one was slow. But this is what we call a successor.


----------



## macho84 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi i am also playing and at chapter 13. Not tough but how to bye the roating shaft with some laser. I had to run even using stasis wont work. I cant run fast with the heavy suit

Finally finished the game. its really fun. So finished games count 2


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 1, 2013)

Completed this Freaky Awesome game a little early than DS1 (11hrs)

*Rating: 9.5/10*

Only thing I missed is the Boss fights which were in DS1 otherwise this is damn awesome game in graphics,sound & gameplay.
a must play for survival-horror fans.Visceral Engine + Havok is superb.
also there is no loading time between chapters (great) also game load pretty fast as compared to DS1.
Story is also brilliant


----------



## Faun (Apr 1, 2013)

Whole dead space series is awesome.

Dead Space 1 > Dead Space 2 > Dead Space 3.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 1, 2013)

Hardcore mode is also unlocked in which only 3 savepoints are there throughout the whole game...

and Dead Space has an Easter Egg



Spoiler



if u combine the 1st character of every chapter u will get
NICOLE IS DEAD

similarly its there in DS3 also but not in DS2





gameranand said:


> *Free Dead Space 2 DLC revealed*
> Multiplayer maps going out on a limb.


Damn that DLC is only for consoles


----------



## gameranand (Apr 1, 2013)

Have installed this game on the PC but never get the chance to play the game. I hope I'll resume this soon enough.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 1, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Have installed this game on the PC but never get the chance to play the game. I hope I'll resume this soon enough.


Hmm..so u only played DS1


----------



## Gollum (Apr 1, 2013)

I've finished dead space on pc. 
Bought dead space2 for pc but could not finish it, got busy with otter stuff.
Now bought dead space 3 for ps3, loving it.

Do you guys play this game with kb/mouse or controller?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 1, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Hmm..so u only played DS1



And some chapters of DS2.


----------



## Faun (Apr 1, 2013)

Gollum said:


> Do you guys play this game with kb/mouse or controller?



keyboard/mouse.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 1, 2013)

Yeah me too. FPS and TPS are strictly KB+Mouse for me.


----------

